
Is it worth moving to Scotland from Singapore for 40% less savings? - nomad_in
I am a senior developer working in Singapore for a decade. Now planning to explore opportunities to work in Europe.
======
uberman
What does "worth it" mean in this context? It is rather subjective. Also, what
does "40% less savings" mean? 40% less to invest after taxes and cost of
living? Is it 40% of 100 dollars/pounds per month or 5000?

Without really knowing what you value and what you gain or loose, it is
impossible for someone else to say if it is worth it for you.

~~~
nomad_in
Thanks for the comment, I am looking for the places that has more nature, cold
weather and opportunity for long drive. Being in Singapore, I don’t have the
former. But because of the low tax I have decent saving and safe living. Now I
have a opportunity to move to Glasgow with the saving cut of 40%.

